# Need to find parts for a Sentinel Lawntractor



## Gself (Mar 9, 2015)

We was given a Sentinel lawn tractor model G 3912010, engine runs but missing the drive and blade pulleys. I have ran searches but have not had a single hit .I know it was put out by Murray, whether it was put out pre- bankruptcy or not I don't know.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
Try this site: https://www.google.com/search?q=Mur...Ij_McSqNpirg4gM&ved=0CB4QsAQ&biw=1455&bih=697

Or this one: https://www.partstree.com/parts/murray/mowers-lawn-garden-tractor/


----------



## trevordd (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi there! Nice to sigh up finally. I am new here. As for your question. I always get some necessary parts on tractortool website. I guess, you can find your part there too. Try it out


----------

